# Laurel, MD - New or existing group



## smetzger (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for to join a gaming group or start a new one int the Laurel, MD area.

I am interested in GMing and if I did I'd run a 3.5 game.  But if someone else wanted to run a game I'd be willing to give 4e a try.

email me for quicker response.
scottcmetzger at gmail dot com


----------



## smetzger (Dec 21, 2009)

bump


----------

